

TheStartupBus.com - ca98am79
http://www.thestartupbus.com/

======
puppetsock
Can we declare this "startup scenester" thing to have officially jumped the
shark now?

~~~
rossover
Agreed!

------
goodgoblin
I guess hellonwheels.com was already taken

------
gregdetre
if the number of users drops below 50, will the bus explode?

------
vital101
I can barely read in a moving vehicle, let alone launch a start up.

~~~
beilabs
Wait till you see the vehicle that they'll be travelling in...

Best of luck to @EliasBiz for organizing it; if I was in the US I'd definitely
be on it.

------
andrewljohnson
Using a laptop while in a car makes me nauseous.

